
Twitter x TikTok = Twiktwok - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://twiktwok.github.io/
======
llacb47
This is truly the most advanced algorithm ever seen ;)

    
    
        https://twiktwok.github.io/firstVids.js

~~~
oefrha
Reminds me of the best no-bullshit algorithm:

    
    
      int getRandomNumber()
      {
         return 4; // chosen by fair dice roll.
                   // guaranteed to be random.
      }
    

[https://xkcd.com/221/](https://xkcd.com/221/)

~~~
codetrotter
Also, this one
[https://dilbert.com/strip/2001-10-25](https://dilbert.com/strip/2001-10-25)

~~~
arendtio
My favorite Dilbert of all time ;-)

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
Built by HNer galuggus, who mentioned this deep in another thread. Give him
some karma:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24095821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24095821)

~~~
galuggus
Much appreciated. I'll be in this thread answering any questions. Bug reports
and feedback very welcome. This app was made with help from Tanya of
techtwox.com

~~~
codetrotter
When you swipe to next video, you have to unmute each time. I know that mobile
browsers only allow muted videos to auto play but was wondering if you’ve
thought about finding a way to make it so that you only have to unmute the
first video.

I know that this is possible to do, because for example YouTube is able to do
that in mobile browsers. I don’t know how they do it, but for example if you
open this link in a mobile browser and unmute it and allow auto play to
continue to next video after it then notice that the next video is unmuted as
well.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0MW0mDZysxc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0MW0mDZysxc)

I guess it might be that they reuse the same player element that was unmuted
or something like that.

I think it would be possible to achieve something similar even with multiple
player elements by doing something clever.

~~~
galuggus
I removed this feature for compatibility reasons.

I think there are ways to do it but I couldn't get it to work. I believe
chrome makes exception to this rule for big trusted websites like YouTube

------
Scaevolus
This really makes you appreciate how much higher quality TikTok videos are
than Twitter! (no account/app needed--
[https://www.tiktok.com/foryou](https://www.tiktok.com/foryou) )

~~~
morsch
I just got an endless stream of incredibly boring garbage. Gave the algorithm
some feedback to tune it to my interests, but there's nothing there for me. I
guess now I know what the fuss is about though.

~~~
Scaevolus
I meant in terms of video bitrate-- regarding content, the default feed is
unlikely to appeal to working professionals, but it does tune itself rather
effectively when fed preference data. I have no idea if it will do
personalization from the web site.

------
blisseyGo
Slightly related but some Redditor "created a NSFW TikTok clone, with just
portait-mode porn gifs, some with sound. (works best on mobile)":

[https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/enn048/i_creat...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/enn048/i_created_a_nsfw_tiktok_clone_with_just/)

~~~
ehsankia
These are neat, but in my mind, TikTok is far more about the ForYou algorithm
than the fact that it's a scrolling feed of videos. The latter is fairly easy
to do, as showcased by this very thread. Any decent engineer can throw
together a demo like this fairly easily. TikTok's huge success though seems to
be due to how good it is at predicting what people will like, which is
something that even Youtube struggles to sometimes. Of course predicting 10s
videos is much easier than predicting 5m videos.

~~~
genericacct
The algo has been failing pretty bad; "hide videos from this user" does not
work anymore, i suspect it can only deal with a limited number of ignores.
Last summer I did an experiment, tapping "not interested" on any food-related
video (I was on a diet) and yet i kept being shown food videos.

~~~
ehsankia
The former issue may be intentional. I've seen many recommendation algos not
quite letting users shoot themselves in the foot. It's like how if you
subscribe to 1000 channels on Youtube, it'll start only showing you the videos
you actually watch instead of all the videos.

The latter is strange, but generally for me it has worked pretty well, without
even needing to rely too much on "not interested". For example, in March I
started playing Animal Crossing, and a week later my feed was 50% ACNH
content. Then I stopped playing around May, and a few weeks later, I was
quickly down to maybe 1 a day and now I'm at 1 a week maybe.

That being said, I like and share videos frequently, so that may be a good
signal of what I'm currently interested in to the app.

------
bradgessler
Microsoft x TikTok = Bing Bong

~~~
galuggus
Clippy clop

------
jenkins6g
This is pretty cool, I like the aspect of simply watching videos. I think I
made it to the end of videos though, not sure if this was intentional or if
you want to continue to paginate videos forever lol. Appreciate your idea and
work, keep chugging!

~~~
galuggus
Thanks, your encouragement is appreciated

------
organicfigs
I don't have a tiktok nor a twitter, but somehow I sincerely enjoyed consuming
this, nice work!

~~~
galuggus
Thanks. I'll put it on product hunt tomorrow

~~~
echelon
Does product hunt help at all? What's the objective and audience in posting
there? Genuinely curious.

~~~
swyx
mostly a circlejrk with other hunters fake reviewing a product they haven't
used and half of these things will be dead in a year. everything about PH
screams fake.

~~~
return1
Half? Extremely generous

------
jkingsman
Neat idea! Bummed I can't use a scroll wheel; dragging with a mouse to emulate
touch is not my favorite thing.

Cool overall though

~~~
galuggus
Adding this feature. This is still a work in progress.

~~~
ALittleLight
Can the sound selection persist between videos? i.e if I turn it on for one
video, I'd expect it would be on for the next video.

Great stuff!

~~~
galuggus
I had to remove this feature to get it to work on safari. Apple hates autoplay
sound. (which as a user is overall a good thing)

~~~
rezonant
As long as you do it as part of a user gesture it should work. Make sure the
actual play() is called from within the context of a touch/mouse event, that
should be enough.

~~~
galuggus
Thanks.

------
komali2
Doesn't seem to work at all in Firefox mobile but conceptually sounds fun,
best of luck!

~~~
ryanisnan
Firefox desktop also is completely busted. Would have loved to see it!

~~~
galuggus
Sorry about that here is a video:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0prsVsf3Psk&feature=emb_title](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0prsVsf3Psk&feature=emb_title)

Will make Firefox compatibility a priority

~~~
ryanisnan
Oh wow! Awesome!!!

------
echelon
Really great work! It looks and feels super polished.

How long did this take?

What was the most difficult aspect?

What do you intend to do next?

~~~
galuggus
It didn't take too long once I sat down and worked on it. I had the initial
idea about a year ago but didn't coding on it til recently.

The hardest part was solving compatibility issues(still a wip) and not
overcomplicating things.

Next is a product hunt launch tomorrow

And starting a kindle recycling non profit rekindlereading.org (very early
website)

------
mcintyre1994
Has it hit an API limit or something? I just get the tweet text but no video.
Screenshot: [https://imgur.com/a/6TZTFkJ](https://imgur.com/a/6TZTFkJ) in
Safari iOS

Edit: reloaded without content blockers and it worked! :)

------
rosstex
OP just wanted to advertise his woofer cushion :)

------
nextaccountic
Note, you need to disable tracking protection for this page in Firefox.

Also, how to move to the next video? I'm on desktop.

~~~
distances
Ahh thanks, I was wondering why I don't see anything. Not really willing to
disable that.

------
macieklaskus
This could be a real product if it sourced from specific clusters. For
example, NBA Twitter.

~~~
galuggus
Interesting idea

------
tomschwiha
I like the path[1] when you've reached the final Destination (or the end of
Twitter)

[1]
[https://twiktwok.github.io/test2.html](https://twiktwok.github.io/test2.html)

------
INTPenis
This is a simple way of showing Twitter where they missed out.

------
inportb
Fails in Firefox 79, works in Chrome 84.
[https://i.imgur.com/gLMnGrZ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/gLMnGrZ.jpg)

~~~
galuggus
Thanks for the feedback. It's still a buggy work on progress.Will add that to
my to do list

------
thrownaway954
I don't get it .. why am I getting the same videos for the last 4 times I've
viewed this thing??? Anyone else experience that?

------
jaquers
Please bind mousewheel and arrow keys, thanks.

~~~
galuggus
Thanks for the feedback. On the todo list

------
somerandomboi
Read the repository on Github. I like it; keep expanding the source code, this
could be the next concept one day!

------
baby
I was watching this on my ipad pro and every videos was muted by default. Had
to click to unmute on each of em’

------
joshribakoff
Cool, please add keyboard controls. Really addictive idea but swiping on a
laptop isn't fun

~~~
galuggus
Added

------
bzb4
It would be cool if this was made into an actual app so scrolling would work
properly

~~~
galuggus
What device did you view it on?

------
lawrenceyan
Didn't Twitter acquire Vine at some point? Whatever happened with all of that.

------
shyn3
It would be nice if the links are clickable and a randomized order of videos.

~~~
galuggus
You are right. This is an early version. Thanks for the feedback. I would have
liked to post it to showhn on Monday when I had cleaned it up a bit but fate
took it out of my hands.

~~~
thinkloop
What did fate do?

~~~
galuggus
Somebody posted it to hn

------
mashpotato
What was the hardest part of making this?

------
hacker_newz
Nothing is swipeable here.

~~~
keenmaster
Click and drag

~~~
alanbernstein
Thanks, I never would have tried that...

~~~
galuggus
Thanks for the feedback... Just updated the app so you can now use arrow keys
or mousewheel on desktop

------
galuggus
Now on Producthunt.com

------
yuz
Reminds of a similar HN mobile reader with infinite scrolling I did last week.

[https://yoazmenda.github.io/hn/](https://yoazmenda.github.io/hn/)

It tries to extract the main articles image and shows you a cat if it fails

